# Shanghai Suburb (Aerial photos, quite clear)



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

This is Songjiang District, one of the suburb districts of Shanghai, including residentials, farmer's house, factories.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

hrrrr---SPRAWL


----------



## sander (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics. Imo this Songjiang District is a little bit boring- buildings are placed in same direction. But I like how green this district is.


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Looks nice, I like the Highways n all


----------



## -(･∀･)-(^｡^)- (Feb 4, 2005)

／( ^｡^)／This is only new.The spectacle of the same building causes nausea＼(^｡^)＼


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice use of land! look at the house and lake inside the ramp circle. Used some tall, thick trees to block noise and the highway view. cool!


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Qingpu district, another suburb district of Shanghai


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Machine planet.


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

Wow, impressive! 
Very clean and well-planned. But I'm afraid when developement has matured and chinees are familiar with the higher living standard depresions and suicides will happen more and more often in such living spaces.
Will the old neighboourhoods like on picture 6 be preserved? I hope so!


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

Hidden Dragon said:


>


i mean this one.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice to see all the green, but everything looks the same. It's like SimCity! A bit too Stepfordish, and sprawled.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Jiading district, more factories located in this district.


























































































































































To be continued


----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

damn! i almost thought they were PSed when i first see those pics!!


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Wtf. I have never seen an aircraft carrier in a pond.


----------



## nakedyak (Nov 6, 2004)

holy crap. its like Sim City 4 in real life...


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

i dondt see any pics???????????????????????


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

continued...

Jiading district


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

i see no pictures


----------



## starcraft (Apr 10, 2005)

John said:


> The reason why city freeway infrastructure is so developed in US is because there's no decent public transportation (railways, buses etc.). Any major city in Europe or Asia kicks ass of any major US city when it comes to mass transit systems. I hope China won't follow the American model and will concentrate on developing decent public transportation instead of leaving everybody with their own car, massive freeways and nothing else.





yes, nice point...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome pictures, the city looks so clean and neatly organized.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Continued...

Jiading District

I don't particularly pay attention to the order of the photos. Maybe there are repetitive photos for the same district.


----------



## dcb11 (May 25, 2003)

John said:


> The reason why city freeway infrastructure is so developed in US is because there's no decent public transportation (railways, buses etc.). Any major city in Europe or Asia kicks ass of any major US city when it comes to mass transit systems. I hope China won't follow the American model and will concentrate on developing decent public transportation instead of leaving everybody with their own car, massive freeways and nothing else.



I think you have a good point, but you're generalizing a little too much. The US does in general have weak public transit and should invest more in it, and Houston is especially week on public transit. However, some US do have good public transit, such as Boston, NY, and San Fran. These cities may not have the BEST transit, but it's better than some European cities for sure.

In addition, not all major European and Asian cities are in good shape with regards to public transit. Shanghai and most Chinese cities are, in fact, not nearly as easy to get around as you might think. Shanghai and Beijing have very limited subway systems; and overcrowded, almost impossible to use bus systems, and for many people (including most tourists) taxis are the primary form of transit. Japan, being a developed country for so long, does have good public transit, but China does not (yet). Same goes for Istanbul, one of the largest European cities. Tokyo, London, and Paris have strong public transit, but other major Asian and European cities aren't better than US cities.

That being said, these cities have to option to develop suitable public transit in the near future, or to forget public transit and develop an LA-style transit network of freeways, cars, and pollution. Hopefully they'll go with the former. Also, remember that the creation of transit systems generally dictates the form of development, not the other way around. Many of these suburbs of Shanghai were clearly built for the car, and that's why they look like the stereotypical suburbs of the US.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

For me is this picture the most beautiful by far.


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

There's an awful lot of roads...


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> For me is this picture the most beautiful by far.


I totally agree


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

>


It's really a shame to have so many western style houses on our Chinese land :bash:


----------



## en (Sep 30, 2004)

How come China likes to build so many Western style housing, when I traveled to Japan, it seemed like all the houses were of traditional Japanese/Asian style but with "modernized design"


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

en said:


> How come China likes to build so many Western style housing, when I traveled to Japan, it seemed like all the houses were of traditional Japanese/Asian style but with "modernized design"


i guess the main reason is many Chinese,particluarly those officials in charge of buildings have no self-confidence, they consider Chinese traditional architectures poor and backward symbol,so here comes a huge numbe of ugly "Amercianlized" or "Europelized" buildings.


----------



## en (Sep 30, 2004)

howelee said:


> i guess the main reason is many Chinese,particluarly those officials in charge of buildings have no self-confidence, they consider Chinese traditional architectures poor and backward symbol,so here comes a huge amount of ugly "Amercianlized" or "Europelized" buildings.


Its pretty sad because probably in 20-30 years later, people will regret demolishing all the old buildings and building the "modern" buildings today just like how people in North America regret how many historic buildings were demolished in the 1960s and 70s in favor of modern buildings, the same eyesore boxy black buildings seen in almost every American city today.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Continue the aerial photos of Shanghai. There are 18 administrative districts in Shanghai.
The photos below were taken about 3 years ago, not by me. I obtained them in a Chinese city forum. I believe a city like Shanghai can change a lot in 3 years.

Changning District, not in the Shanghai suburb, but a part of the city. Again, I did not pay attention to the order of the photos.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Its nice to see pictures of districts that are not really shown in pictures such as Changning. Just one question though... is Changning where the Sheraton Grand Tai Ping Yang Hotel is? If it is, I think I can see it in one of the pictures.


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been to shanghai 4 times recently,but the weather was always gloomy,it reminded me of foggy London 100 years ago.See, many of your your pictures are a little bit blur because of bad weather, what's the reason ?pollution ?

By the way,what's the chinese name of Changning District, is it in rural Shanghai?i'm gonna visit it this summer


----------



## lester (Oct 18, 2003)

howelee said:


> By the way,what's the chinese name of Changning District, is it in rural Shanghai?i'm gonna visit it this summer


Changning 长宁 which contains HongQiao Development Area is definitely in urban district :bowtie: , my home's there. Here's a thread i found in Xinhua forum about Changning hope u like it.
http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=17808785


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

those houses are simply ugly.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

I said Changning district is not in the suburb, but in the urban area. I am reluctant to open a new thread because there are already so many posts about Shanghai city. 

Changning district continued...


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

too sprawl and organized.
I have to say these apartments look really boring. Are most of them still vacant? I can hardly see cars going on the highways...
This kind of place is perfect for retired people, but I wouldn't wanna live there...
And I doubt some of the pics look just like models...


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

starcraft said:


> yes, i konw if china can stands poor,dirty, old ,weak forever, then you will be happy...


Calm down buddy. Nobody is gonna be happy for that(except George W. Bush)


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

i think those apartments might be cheap...the price for real estate has been skyrocketing in recent year and there's no sign of stop...lower-middle class people probably couldnt afford apartments in downtown .


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

JingAn district, another district in the urban area.















































































































































































































































































To be continued...


----------



## jdnn (Nov 26, 2004)

I really admire the way they make the most use of the land, making everything organized and systematic while being meticulous on the green areas. It seems to be like the government is trying to balance things out.

I notice in the suburb western-looking houses, they have big lots. Hm...

Additionally, the way the buildings are placed so systematically... maybe it's because of feng shui?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Great photos and a good way to use the land!


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Impressive!!*

Hey guys - 
Thanks so much for the great pics - I am truly fascinated by the meticulous and systematic planning that it appears has shaped these developments. One thing I would like to request if someone could help- where are these developments regionally speaking? Are we talking about areas mainly in East China, like from Hong Kong all the way to Shanghai, or more western areas? I would be interested to see a map identifying more of these locations, and also where you guys found such awesome aerial pics!


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Hidden Dragon, could you add to your posts the:
- size of the district (in sq km/miles)
- Population

Give us a better idea of what we are looking at. Coz China is an unknown to most of us, and these PICTURES ARE AMAZING!  :cheers:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

IDigFla85 said:


> Hey guys -
> Thanks so much for the great pics - I am truly fascinated by the meticulous and systematic planning that it appears has shaped these developments. One thing I would like to request if someone could help- where are these developments regionally speaking? Are we talking about areas mainly in East China, like from Hong Kong all the way to Shanghai, or more western areas? I would be interested to see a map identifying more of these locations, and also where you guys found such awesome aerial pics!


Mmm, all photos here are in one single city, that is Shanghai.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Q-TIP said:


> Hidden Dragon, could you add to your posts the:
> - size of the district (in sq km/miles)
> - Population
> 
> Give us a better idea of what we are looking at. Coz China is an unknown to most of us, and these PICTURES ARE AMAZING!  :cheers:


For the distrcts I posted:

District  Area(sq km) Population
-------------------------------------------------------
Songjiang (Suburb) 605.0 507000
Qingpu (Suburb) 669.7 456000
Jiading (Suburb) 458.8 486000
Changning (Urban area) 37.2 752000
JingAn (Urban area) 7.6 332000


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, 3 opinions about this topic.

1- The residential areas are nice when it mixes with trees, green and water, but all these same blocks are awful when u see them from the air. I think the constructors should bet for creating a "new traditional Chinese" design, this is, creating houses, blocks and that inspired in the old Chinese ones more than in European or Americans. However, in this last pics, i love that mixing of traditional Chinese and modern western constructions.
2- I dont understand all that highways and roads, most of them seem to be unnecesary. I agree in that somebody said about they should take the "mass transportation system" way. It is cheaper (in a middle-long term rentability), it would let space for more green areas (more at downtown) and people there could afford a house more easily.
3- I never liked massive sprawl, i would like to live in a 20-storey apartment tower downtown much more than in an individual house surrounded by rice fields and lonely roads 40km from The Bund.

Just IMO.. however, most of the pics are very nice. Zai jian, Hidden Dragon!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Very impressive! a lot of nice images of incredible suburbs. And on those highways in the first suburbs that was presented, whats the speedlimits? I can only try to imagine how this districts will look in 20-30 years. Crowded with a billion cars, or will the mass transportation system do most of the job, which i hope is the alternative they develope most today.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

WoW! Jing An must be one of Shanghai's nicest areas. I noticed Moller Villa, the Shanghai Exhibition Centre, and the Plaza 55. Very cool!


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

JianAn district, continued...


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow - you know, since these suburbs seem to go on and on...does anyone have any satellite photos of the Shanghai Area? It sure would be great to see all these suburbs from space.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

IDigFla85 said:


> Wow - you know, since these suburbs seem to go on and on...does anyone have any satellite photos of the Shanghai Area? It sure would be great to see all these suburbs from space.


I have said above that Changning and JingAn district are not in the Shanghai suburb, but in the urban area. They are the old area of Shanghai and many colonial buildings are still there. I didn't start a new thread since I think there are already many posts about Shanghai.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Hidden Dragon, the photos are amazing, I especially enjoy those of Changning and Jing'an districs. do you have photos of all districts of Shanghai? Keep them coming.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Minhang district, a district in Shanghai suburb. Population: 1500000 Area: 371.7 sq km.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the systematic/repetitive layouts of these residential developments is due to the government granting huge lots with few restrictions to developers that want to save money and just build them all identically. I don't like the idea of selling huge plots of land off in China for single-family homes. Every house in a complex looks exactly the same.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Got Baoshan district pictures? Can't wait to see them.


----------



## sentosa (Sep 19, 2004)

Shanghai is not a traditional Chinese style city; if you want to see traditional Chinese town, Zhouzhuang (called Joe-Jwahng) could be one.
I'm from Beijing, outskirts of Beijing are more countryside style such as mountains and farming fields, people are closer to nature.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Baoshan district, another suburb district, with heavy industry located in this area like Baosteel.
Population: 854000
Area: 424.6 sq km






































































































































































































































































To be continued...


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Brilliant!*

As usual, well done Hidden Dragon. i must say you have quite the collection of aerials. I cannot remember if I asked you, but are you like a student of urban planning or something? Where do you find all these pics! Must be off of a Chinese website I can't get to or something.


----------



## lester (Oct 18, 2003)

continued...


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Xuhui district continued...


----------



## Rivkin (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, The worlds biggest Industry, China hits hard in the near future. Western enourmus amount of money meets the Chinas cheap labourforce. This combination is dangerous you know, we're getting the worlds next superpower from that massive country.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

^Awesome thread--especially the 徐家汇photos (my home)--although they are now outdated as the monster Gateway Twins are done, but not anywhere to be seen in the pics. Here's a new aerial, taken by me:


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

XiaoBai said:


> ^Awesome thread--especially the 徐家汇photos (my home)--although they are now outdated as the monster Gateway Twins are done, but not anywhere to be seen in the pics. Here's a new aerial, taken by me:


The arerial photos I post were taken 3 years ago. All of your photos are just amazing. You are a really good photographer.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Hidden dragon , those were some awesome pics . 

Shanghai is mind-blowing !

Are most of the major chinese cities as urbanized and western as Shanghai or are there some traditional chinese architectural cities too ?


----------



## icarus (Apr 19, 2005)

*Sim City*

Incredible set of pics.

Got a feeling someone has been playing Sim City kay:


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Shanghai will be No. 1 in the world in the next 10-15 years......in terms of skyscrapers. The problem is they never stop!!!!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

juan_en_el_valle said:


> Shanghai will be No. 1 in the world in the next 10-15 years......in terms of skyscrapers. The problem is they never stop!!!!


Nor should they.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

Look at the density！


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Impressive! What a great city!!


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

XiaoBai said:


> ^Awesome thread--especially the 徐家汇photos (my home)--although they are now outdated as the monster Gateway Twins are done, but not anywhere to be seen in the pics. Here's a new aerial, taken by me:


this one is beautiful


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

juan_en_el_valle said:


> Shanghai will be No. 1 in the world in the next 10-15 years......in terms of skyscrapers. The problem is they never stop!!!!


I don`t know. In Hong kong are 78 builings over 150m under constrcution right know. This is difficult to top. But HK is China, too. so there should be no problem


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Nice









Keep them coming!

I hope I can visit Shanghai sometime in coming two years.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

shanghai would be the new skyscraper king,in terms of quantity
if it not,it must surpass nyc in 10 years i can say
its the time emporis should update shanghai data,it should be in top 3 soon..


----------



## Madhusudhan (Dec 29, 2004)

What a ugly city! Full of claustophobia inducing concrete structures reminiscent of communism. Actually, How does Shanghai look any different than Pyongyang? Only the level of density is different, rest the feeling is the same! This is my honest appraisal of this city.


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Madhusudhan said:


> What a ugly city! Full of claustophobia inducing concrete structures reminiscent of communism. Actually, How does Shanghai look any different than Pyongyang? Only the level of density is different, rest the feeling is the same! This is my honest appraisal of this city.


Coloured glasses.....
For me, Shanghai is very much like HongKong.
Pyounyang is absolutely a different world from Shanghai.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Madhusudhan said:


> What a ugly city! Full of claustophobia inducing concrete structures reminiscent of communism. Actually, How does Shanghai look any different than Pyongyang? Only the level of density is different, rest the feeling is the same! This is my honest appraisal of this city.


That's a very different viewpoint. Nonetheless, I respect that, but seriously? You really think Shanghai looks like Pyongyang? Care to tell us why? You can't just make a remark like that and have nothing to back it up with.


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

Madhusudhan said:


> What a ugly city! Full of claustophobia inducing concrete structures reminiscent of communism. Actually, How does Shanghai look any different than Pyongyang? Only the level of density is different, rest the feeling is the same! This is my honest appraisal of this city.






nice to see you, mr indian...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

> What a ugly city! Full of claustophobia inducing concrete structures reminiscent of communism. Actually, How does Shanghai look any different than Pyongyang? Only the level of density is different, rest the feeling is the same! This is my honest appraisal of this city


 New York is full of concrete monsters too...man,go live in PyongYang and you'll feel the same.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

I have known that there are modern districts in Shanghai, but what I've seen in this topic, is abslolutely amazing!! :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

Would you post (for beter contrast) pics of the poorest districts in Shanghai??


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Castle_Bravo said:


> I have known that there are modern districts in Shanghai, but what I've seen in this topic, is abslolutely amazing!! :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:
> 
> Would you post (for beter contrast) pics of the poorest districts in Shanghai??


thanks for your comment. tomorrow, i will post some poor shanghai district with factories. you are welcome.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*jingan district*

jingan district, central shanghai.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*continue jingan*

jingan district


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*hongkou district*

north of shanghai, hongkou district.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*putuo(普陀）district*

north of shanghai, a beautiful district of shanghai.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmmm, it looks like we've got competing China and USA suburbs threads going on here. I better stay on my toes.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> Hmmm, it looks like we've got competing China and USA suburbs threads going on here. I better stay on my toes.


our goal is catch up USA. :cheers: 
hey, american friends! dont sleep, or we will catch up you! lol


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

oliver, one thing - I don't know if you experience this over in China, but here in the US I've noticed that pictures hosted on servers with .cn domains tend to be reeeaally slow. I don't know if it's the distance, or whatever.

If you want us Americans (and maybe others, too) to download these pics faster, you might want to first download them to imageshack or pbase or one of the other photo hosting websites. Everybody will see the pics quicker that way.

But otherwise they look great! :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> oliver, one thing - I don't know if you experience this over in China, but here in the US I've noticed that pictures hosted on servers with .cn domains tend to be reeeaally slow. I don't know if it's the distance, or whatever.
> 
> If you want us Americans (and maybe others, too) to download these pics faster, you might want to first download them to imageshack or pbase or one of the other photo hosting websites. Everybody will see the pics quicker that way.
> 
> But otherwise they look great! :cheers:


you are in usa? I thought you are a chinese in china, lol
on my computer, open this page with all of these pictures only take 6 seconds. i know it's more difficult for us to open the website in china, but my english is poor, and didnt know other US image hosting, how to operate?

PS:i will post the other 5 district of shanghai.some are relax district , or industrial district, not like the above commercial district. thanks


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*..*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*zhabei district*

a suburb district north of shanghai.shanghai train station located .
train station


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*continue zhabei district*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*post a chinese girl and have a break, then continue*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*yangpu district*

one of shanghai surburb, a bit of industrial district.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Thanks oliver for da cute girl break, I really needed it!:cheer:
Shanghai is such an incredible city....very nice pix!:runaway:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*yangpu district continue*

yangpu(杨浦）district


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*thank you very much*



ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^
> Thanks oliver for da cute girl break, I really needed it!:cheer:
> Shanghai is such an incredible city....very nice pix!:runaway:


thank a million for your comment! cute girls are always attractive and makes man relax, right? :cheers: 
i have another 5 shanghai district to post, haha , i will finish the task. :scouserd:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*take a break and have a tea*


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
Nice, I love iced, green and red tea!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

This city is realy amazing  Are there plans, to build highways (in the Downtown) under the ground??


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

come on


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

jump off the roof.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Wonderful pics. I love them. especially that traditional chinese road you have on display.


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

WOw one of my fav foggy cities in the world


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah,got it.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

帮顶。.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

hey, olive999,怎么好多照片都变成红叉叉了？
I cannot view many photos wit red X... what happened? 

About Shanghai's suburb, many new riches have moved to live there. Shanghai is considered as a developed society now, while there are still huge potentials to be more developed.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

old pics, mostly are taken in 2003-2004


----------



## Audrius (Jan 12, 2004)

UN-BE-LIE-VA-BLE...


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

does anyone else see the similarites in the constuction of hyper-clean cookie cutter suburbes built in the 194o's in the us?


...also surrounded by vast empty freeways?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

godblessbotox said:


> does anyone else see the similarites in the constuction of hyper-clean cookie cutter suburbes built in the 194o's in the us?
> 
> 
> ...also surrounded by vast empty freeways?


this thread(1-10 pages) coverd all district of shanghai, it's a really huge city in the world.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Nice thread. Still alive.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> this thread(1-10 pages) coverd all district of shanghai, it's a really huge city in the world.



thanks i know what shanghai is but it seems you are ignoring my point


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

godblessbotox said:


> thanks i know what shanghai is but it seems you are ignoring my point


sorry, my english is very poor, sometimes i cant read the meaning or express my real idea 
you mean shanghai expressway are empty? when i go to shanghai, i find expressways are busy. but shanghai traffic surly not so busy as beijing, because in shanghai , you have to pay 10000 usd for allowence to possess a car to drive on road, in my city it's only 50 USD. shanghai goverment control car amount strictly, they only throw a certain amount lisence a month, for examlpy 5000 cars. if you want to be one of them, you have to bid, the common bid price is 10000 usd.


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

wowwwww!!
good pics!!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> our goal is catch up USA. :cheers:
> hey, american friends! dont sleep, or we will catch up you! lol


hell no.

American style suburbs are disasterous for urban development.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baoshan district villa


----------



## greenlay (Jul 14, 2006)

Photos of the Thames Town:

http://club.pchome.net/topic_2_4_251488.html


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^ Wow, how about adding some more red booths and it will look totally London-like


----------

